# fabian cancellar



## shocktch45 (Dec 9, 2008)

I bet he was loving his switch to sram red this weekend!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

The dude just has no luck at all this season.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

More likely a mechanic's fault then the product itself.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very interesting timing to have a chain failure though. Even more interesting that he took the time to find the chain and take it with him.


----------



## function (Jun 20, 2008)

gh1 said:


> Very interesting timing to have a chain failure though. Even more interesting that he took the time to find the chain and take it with him.


That's a professional, it'll be beneficial to everyone to analyse what went wrong.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

function said:


> That's a professional, it'll be beneficial to everyone to analyse what went wrong.


Yep. Plus he can use it to strangle the SRAM rep.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

pdh777 said:


> More likely a mechanic's fault th[a]n the product itself.


What could the mechanic possibly have done to have caused the failure?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

true, SRAM chains use a quick link so no pin pressing. its was just a bad luck failure. last year david millar broke a DA chain, so did that mean that DA chains are bad, no. it just happens


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

I understand the SRAM 10sp quick link is not to be used twice. However, some people do use it twice. Not sure it broke at the quick connect, but that seems a good place for this to happen. 

(btw, I wrote this onan iPod touch and it auto-corrected my lowercase sram to SRAM.) 



pretender said:


> What could the mechanic possibly have done to have caused the failure?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

let just hope it does not happen again for Fabian's sake


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Everbody I know that rides Sram has had chain problems. I thought it was common knowledge, but I guess someone forgot to mention that to the team....


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've never had a problem with a SRAM chain.


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

For my SRAM 10 sp 1070 chain.First it was noisy, then it wore in after 1000 miles, after 2000 miles it had hit the recommended chain stretch limit. Replaced it with a KMC that I like a lot.


----------



## shocktch45 (Dec 9, 2008)

ya it just sucks to have switched to a new sponsor and then your have a mechanical failure


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had 2 break-1 at the power connector and 1 was a regualr link. The failure of the connector was b/c a wrench at the lbs used it 2x, the other was just my massive power output  
Since then, over 2k miles w/out any problems...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*10 speed chains (or 11)*

powerful riders and steep Muurs are a recipe for failure


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> I've never had a problem with a SRAM chain.



There might be nothing to this but on the other hand you don't stress a chain like Cancellar does either.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> powerful riders and steep Muurs are a recipe for failure


Shoot... I sold my old 9spd groupo already.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Never broke a Sram chain, but broke lots of shitmono chains....
Everything fails...So, when someone gets a flat, do they get rid of the tire brand?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm with atp on this one. A situation like the Muur, it's easy to get cross-chained then try to do a double-shift under full power, and bang.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dank said:


> Never broke a Sram chain, but broke lots of shitmono chains....
> Everything fails...So, when someone gets a flat, do they get rid of the tire brand?


Actually --- when I was useing Bontrager tires I got so tired of getting flats (once a week sometimes two) that I ditched the brand altogether. I went and got some Armadillos and have had one flat in 1000 miles or so.

I too have never had a problem with a Sram chain; but then again Ive used more Shimano chains ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*cool we agree on something ;0)*

the skinnier the chain, the shorter the pin, the less diagonal shift it takes to pull it to failure. When 9speed first came out and Shimano was working out the bugs still, I broke a couple chains and let me tell you it is a painful experience.
I prefer Connex. Wipperman chains and yes I still run a heap of eight speed.


----------



## ejh (Oct 31, 2007)

I've only broke one chain, my falt it had about 10K on it. No problems with my SRAM chain, only use them on my mountain bike, run campy 10 on the road. Check and clean after every ride and replace when they show any wear and you'll be good to go.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

ejh said:


> I've only broke one chain, my falt it had about 10K on it. No problems with my SRAM chain, only use them on my mountain bike, run campy 10 on the road. Check and clean after every ride and replace when they show any wear and you'll be good to go.


I remember Paolo Bettini snapping his chain on one of the climbs at Gent-Wevelgem last year, just as he was starting to blow the field apart.
Does this mean we should all stay away from Campy and SRAM because of those two isolated events?


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

> Very interesting timing to have a chain failure though. Even more interesting that he took the time to find the chain and take it with him.


He actually turned around at the top of the climb (after walking the second half) after being told by the gendarmes that the closest spot to meet the team car was at the bottom of muur where the main road turns off. No vehicles drive up that muur due to past problems and how narrow it is (except the motor bikes). While he was coming back down, one of the press photographers asked him to hold up the broken chain for a picture so he put it around his neck before riding down to meet the team car. He didn't walk back down just to get the chain - he's lucky someone in the crowd hadn't nicked it before he got there.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

bettini broke campy, cancallara broke a sram chain. millar broke a shimano chain. Now its down to knc/wipperman-connex. 
I break chains regularly while practicing my 1800 watt sprints up the 16 % hill by my house...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> the skinnier the chain, the shorter the pin, the less diagonal shift it takes to pull it to failure. When 9speed first came out and Shimano was working out the bugs still, I broke a couple chains and let me tell you it is a painful experience.
> I prefer Connex. Wipperman chains and yes I still run a heap of eight speed.


I've never broken a chain yet... knock on wood. Though I did manage to crack/break a cog in half on a 5spd freewheel on my Super Record/Eddy M while I was out in the middle of nowhere back in the late '80s/when I was about 17y.o. Luckly it was freewheel, not cassette or else I would have had to walk about 10 miles to get to a public phone.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Broke a SRAM chain twice in the same spot. Rolling on an uphill to a T-intersection on my CX bike, I usually cross-chained in the 48x25 (yeah, I know) and rolled through the stop sign at the T if there were no cars present. No problems usually. Both times I broke the chain, there were cars coming, so I did a trackstand until they passed. The initial torque of me going from a stop, with the chain in that bad position, on a kinda steep gradient, caused the chain to snap. Racked my junk the first time, saved my stuff the second.

Both times I had to make the four mile walk home in my cleats because I couldn't find a sucker to bail me out.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Dank said:


> Never broke a Sram chain, but broke lots of shitmono chains....
> Everything fails...So, when someone gets a flat, do they get rid of the tire brand?


Yes, if it cuts and flats often.


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I'd just like to say that I'm not against any component manufacturer, but this whole situation is rather humorous. Now it gets even better,

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ialized_s-works09/Cancellara_TarmacSL2_chain2


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Doctor Who said:


> Both times I had to make the four mile walk home in my cleats because I couldn't find a sucker to bail me out.


And why wouldn't you carry a chain tool and maybe a Powerlink too? I can see where maybe you wouldn't for the first time, but the 2nd time boggles the mind.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

j.king said:


> I'd just like to say that I'm not against any component manufacturer, but this whole situation is rather humorous. Now it gets even better,
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ialized_s-works09/Cancellara_TarmacSL2_chain2


That is pretty funny.... Guess the mechanics got the tech bulletin from SRAM suggesting the use of a DA chain instead.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike T. said:


> And why wouldn't you carry a chain tool and maybe a Powerlink too? I can see where maybe you wouldn't for the first time, but the 2nd time boggles the mind.


It's called accidentally leaving it in the toolbox after replacing the chain after the first time it snapped.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Park chainbreaker, connecting pins, some extra links and a pair of very tiny pliers to snap the the pin off and your back in the road in minutes. I never leave home without this stuff. 

However I've never broken a 9 speed chain on my cyclocross bike, those chains seem to last forever.

Everytime I've snapped a 10speed it was out of the saddle climbing.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Doctor Who said:


> It's called accidentally leaving it in the toolbox after replacing the chain after the first time it snapped.


Ahhh now I understand. You're not gonna get caught a third time eh? Pullleeeezzz tell me you're not.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Another casualty of a broken chain in the news.



> Horner out of Basque Tour
> 
> One day Astana's Alberto Contador took the lead in the Basque Tour thanks to some heroic pace-setting by his American teammate Chris Horner. The next, he had to look away from a horrifying crash that took Horner out of the race.
> 
> It all started when fellow Astana rider Daniel Navarro snapped his chain on the descent of the Urikola 37km into Thursday's stage four. Navarro lost control, crashed, and Horner was unable to avoid him. The American flew into the guard rail on the side of the road, injuring his right shoulder. While Horner was rushed to a hospital for X-rays, Navarro was able to re-mount and continue.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Pros seem to like having ten-cog clusters. But they don't like it when the chain breaks.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Some like 11 cog clusters. Good luck with that chain............


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

rocco said:


> Another casualty of a broken chain in the news.


Yikes. I knew Horner crashed out, but I didn't know he could have thanked SRAM indirectly!!

I doubt the Astana mechanics would use the powerlink twice though since they are usually very careful with race bikes. In fact, I think they change the chains every couple or so stages IIRC. At least, that's what Discovery did.

Bummer for Horner. He was doing really nicely and it was shaping up for a great tune up to the Giro for him. 

Good news is that he is still expected to be able to ride there without any problems since there's no fracture according to Johan.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

pretender said:


> Pros seem to like having ten-cog clusters. But they don't like it when the chain breaks.


Hmm? I don't get the part about 10 clog clusters here.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hmm. I hadn't thought about this but the only chain I've broken was a SRAM chain, from a Dual-Drive on my Cannondale hybrid.


----------

